# PS CS3 - paletten anordnen



## AveralDalton (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir gerade eine Demo von Photoshop cs 3 installiert und bin nun fleißig am testen.
Ich benutze zwei Monitore und hatte bei früheren Photoshop versionen immer die Möglichkeit, die Paletten, wie z.B. ebenen, verlauf etc. auf den rechten Monitor zu verlegen, damit ich links genug Platz hatte um zu arbeiten.
Bei der Version CS 3 vermisse ich diese Möglichkeit die Paletten zu verschieben, man kann sie nur verkleinern/vergrößern oder ein- und ausfahren.

Ist das nur in der Demo Version so oder ein generelles Problem der neuen CS 3 Serie?
oder habe ich die Einstellungsmöglichkeit noch nicht entdeckt?

Weiß da jemand mehr?

beste grüße


----------



## kuhlmaehn (13. Mai 2007)

Eine englische Demo gibt es oder?

Naja.. ich hab mir neulich ein paar Videos zu CS3 angeguckt und da war auch ein "Kapitel" über das Verschieben. Man konnte halt alle Karteikarten verschieben.
Ich such nochmal ob ichs noch finde.

Das Oberste:
http://www.photoshop-weblog.de/?p=683



> You can't drag the doc[...] you must drag the pallets



Oder so


----------



## TeQs (13. Mai 2007)

Es gab mal ne Beta, 2 Tage tryout, aber die Betaphase ist eingestellt oO


----------



## davidb (13. Mai 2007)

Nur so zur info, es gibt schon eine englische Demo unter http://www.adobe.com/downloads/, übrigens auch von Flash und vielen anderen CS3 Produkten.

Fröhliches testen  

PS zu deinem eigentlichem Problem kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## TeQs (13. Mai 2007)

Ich war schon lange nichtmehr so glücklich, wie in dem Moment, als ich den Post von davidb gelesen habe... Danke!


----------

